# Charging Problems



## flysooner9 (Feb 16, 2016)

So lately my Tenergy smart charger will alternate red and green lights twice then go dark. It has worked fine for a few previous charges but now this. Does it with both battery packs i own. Any ideas?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

flysooner9 said:


> So lately my Tenergy smart charger will alternate red and green lights twice then go dark. It has worked fine for a few previous charges but now this. Does it with both battery packs i own. Any ideas?


Yeah.....buy this charger from All-Battery. It will do all your batteries and it is digital, direct read-out and messages. I've had one for over 6 years and works great. No more red and green "idiot lights".....you know EXACTLY what your charge is.

Tenergy TB6B 50W Balancing Charger for NiMH/NiCD/Li-PO/Li-Fe/SLA.....$39.95........Google it


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

flysooner9 said:


> So lately my Tenergy smart charger will alternate red and green lights twice then go dark. It has worked fine for a few previous charges but now this. Does it with both battery packs i own. Any ideas?


The "alternate red and green lights" is its self-test and it does that every time you plug it in to the 110V. If it stays dark when you plug in a battery, then the battery or the wiring to the battery is defective. Don't discount the wiring - those plugs can get old and loose. Try it with a known good battery.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Do you have a voltmeter available to check the batteries voltage? This charger will not charge a battery if the measured voltage is below the batteries safety cut-out voltage specification (cell count specific). 

Does your charger require you to provide the battery under charge's voltage and capacity specifications?

Old, new or stored batteries. How long since the batteries were last used and or charged?

Michael


----------

